# Rock Thread



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello guys an' dolls,

I was wondering if people would be interested in posting "good" rock songs?

Here's one of my all time favorite rock songs, have posted it before, but it is worth a thread on its own:

Sound Garden, Black Hole Sun:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWeW_8lj ... ed&search=


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Aww i got all excited by the title of this thread =*(


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Don't steal my sunshine....

(I'm ruining the creditibility of the thread altogether by posting this but what the heck

Len, If you steal my sunshine:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwtTOxou ... ed&search=


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well mine would have to probley be On Your Own by The Verve but i dont have any linkage to you tube because i have slow speed internet .

Either that or New Dawn Fades by Joy Division. But my tastes change from day to day really.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

now youve started me off


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Miss_Darling said:


> Hello guys an' dolls,
> 
> I was wondering if people would be interested in posting "good" rock songs?
> 
> ...


Holy shit, I just clicked your link by mistake Rozanne? then hear one of my favourite tunes which I forgot about?(I didn?t click on it before because I was disappointed that we wasn?t gonna play rock, paper & scissors =P) I used to watch this ?Black Hole Sun? video when I was still at school? used to cheer me up. ~Cheers for this =).


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Here?s another one I used to watch on MTV? fook me? it still send chills down my spine *slowly nods*:






Korn - Freak On A Leash


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Anything groovy. Can't say till I hear it. Generally I like all genres and am a fan of particular songs....has to be a good melody or bassline, usually a fairly slow-moderate tempo, something sexy.

I like anthems. But then again I like heavier stuff if it is good.

Skunk Anansie were good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Love it.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

[


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Here you go pal










Greg


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

And I absolutely _LOVE_ jazz...so anything experimental is a good, like Radiohead or what have you.

By the way, I know its almost blasphemous to say it, but I just don't "get" the Stones.

Much prefere Pink Floyd.

Oh, and whoever did the soundtrack to The Breakfast Club. I love the 80s vibe.

Is anyone into a band called The Church? A friend lent me some of their albums a while back and I was thinking of downloading some of their stuff.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

That Jimmy Swift Band is an instant hit with me - very groovy - I like electronic/synthetic sounds (used sensibly).

Here's another offering:

Martin Gore, Sweetest Perfection:





Has an electric reverberating bass, pretty cool. Most of his solo stuff sounds synthetic/engineered, in a good way.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

No, are they very famous?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

0


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

The


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

[quot


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

Click on these for some Rock across a certain spectrum 8)

*Wasted & Ready* - Ben Kweller

*Little Eyes *- Yo La Tengo

*The Hardest Button to Button* - The White Stripes

*Strawberry Fields Forever* - The Beatles


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Numb






Cam


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> I suggest the Jimmy Swift Band.


Hey thanks for this... The "JSB-Turnaround Music" track reminds me of ?Daft Punk? due to how electrical it is, and thanks Greg for finding the youtube link.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Miss_Starling said:


> And I absolutely _LOVE_ jazz...so anything experimental is a good, like Radiohead or what have you.


The anime "Cowboy Bebop" sound track is great? it?s a band called ?Seatbelts?, I?ll find you something when I have time? I gotta go out now? see ya

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Seatbelts


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's more.... Rock on folks 

*Cause=Time* - Broken Social Scene





*Cherub Rock* - Smashing Pumpkins





*Song of a Baker * - Small Faces





*Wicked Garden* - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

s.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

e.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> Darren said:
> 
> 
> > Tigersuit said:
> ...


Bad to you; yet good to me.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

F[/url]


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

turnIntoearth said:


> Here's more.... Rock on folks
> 
> *Cause=Time* - Broken Social Scene
> 
> ...


song of a baker, at last a decent tune !!!!


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

jc said:


> song of a baker, at last a decent tune !!!!


Heh,  ok then how about these?

*Eight Miles High* - The Byrds





*Sunshine of Your Love* - Cream





*Wild Thing* - The Jimi Hendrix Experience (_it don't get a whole lot more rock-n-roll than this_) 8)


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

nice choice ..........


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> Darren said:
> 
> 
> > Tigersuit said:
> ...


Bad to you; yet good to me.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.drummerworld.com/Sound/billbrufordround.mp3
*Roundabout - YES*

http://www.drummerworld.com/Sound/maxweinbergborn.mp3
*Born To Run - Bruce Springsteen*

Great quality, but you have to cut and paste the MP3 ... I don't get all the music upload stuff. If I try to link it from here it won't let me. Could be my iMAC, browser?, site?, I don't understand, and I do try.

Try cutting and pasting. I can never get a great quality on YouTube.

Maybe:

*Takin' it To The Streets - Doobie Brothers/Michael McDonald*





*Layla (not unplugged!) - Eric Clapton*





Can't find good Bob Seger videos, bunch o' other stuff, damn.
I've had 3 nights in a row of not being able to sleep, and meandering through the day. Hate this.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry, had to sneak in a disco beat. Relatively decent old video, surprisesd to find it. I have to figure out this music download stuff.

*Boogie Wonderland - Earth, Wind & Fire*





Dance
Boogie Wonderland
Uh Uh
Dance
Boogie Wonderland -

Midnight creeps so slowly into
hearts of men who need more than they get.
Daylight deals a bad hand to a
woman who has laid to many bets.
The mirror stares you in the face and says
"Baby, uh uh, it don't work".
You say your prayers though you don't care;
you dance and shake the hurt.

Dance
Boogie Wonderland

Sounds fly through the night.
I chase my vinyl dreams to Boogie Wonderland.
I find romance when I start to dance in Boogie Wonderland.
I find romance when I start to dance in Boogie Wonderland.

All the love in the world can't be gone.
All the need to be loved can't be wrong.
All the records are playing
and my heart keeps saying
Boogie Wonderland...
Wonderland.

Dance
Boogie Wonderland

*I can't believe this. Apparently the penguins in "Happy Feet" sing and dance to this, LOLOLOLOLOL*


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, I can't start a new thread, but I'm sorry, the music of the 1960s and the 1970s were the best. And classics of course from other eras before ... can't help it.

*Original Lady Marmalade
Patti LaBelle - 1973*
Way ahead of its time...
The One For Moulin Rougue is damned cool too. Love Christina, Pink, Maya, and L'il Kim :shock:






I still think it's X-rated though! Have to log in?

OK, back to HTML. I simply can't sleep and I'm tired. I HATE this.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

is.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Ah, this really doesn't count. I can't find my favorite Bob Seger stuff with a good quality MP3 or video,

but:

*Robert Palmer - Addicted to Love*
If these girls don't drive the boys wild, and if Palmer doesn't drive the gals wild, I give up 8)  This has a hard hit to it. Love the horns.

I think I like dance music, more than hard line rock. Save Seger, Springsteen, Rolling Stones, Beatles, YES ... and there's a lot of stuff I'm forgetting, and of course none of this is "contemporary" -- I'm just not up on it.

I like Train, David Gray, SEAL, James Blunt, Five For Fighting, etc. All too mellow, I know.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i adore this seal track,no video just the music


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

ACH, now I'm crying. Was that for your Dad, JC? And I like that pic of you in your avatar, yes?

So, for all of us,
Don't remember the exact words. I'd say they're applicable here ...

"The challenges we've had were hard enough,
They get harder now, even when we think we've had enough.
Don't be afraid, though it's all you understand,
I'm your sedative, take a piece of me whenever you can ... "

*SEAL - Don't Cry*





Turning into our favorite tunes, I guess.
L,
D


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It's pop, but I love Seal, Kiss From a Rose. Gorgeous.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Miss_Starling said:


> It's pop, but I love Seal, Kiss From a Rose. Gorgeous.


Ohhhhh, yeah ....

"Your love is like a growing addiction I can't deny,
Tell me is that healthy baby?"

I just love everything about that guy.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Even his scars are attractive!


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Miss_Starling said:


> Even his scars are attractive!


I know. I don't know what it is about that guy.
Love the entire album "Future Love Paradise" from beginning to end. That's a rare thing for me. Start to finish.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

He also has a nice chest. :lol:

And he's married to Heidi Klum...the planet still turns, I'll find my man one day.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Edit


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Chameleon said:


> Rozanne you reminded me of this song, it is one of seals most popular.
> Not really rock through.
> It just resonates with me.
> Thats not to say I am crazy at all, maybe just a little bit
> ...


LOL, THAT is probably my favorite SEAL song. All the changes, the drums in the middle, the whole concept of the song, the lyrics, what are those words, "... one of them's got a gun, to shoot the other one, and yet together they were friends at school ..... in a world full of people only some want to fly isn't that crazy? crazy?"

That song is BRILLIANT. I just love it. First heard it in the Spike Lee film "Clockers" I think. Couldn't figure out who sang it until he showed up on the Grammy's and sang "Don't Cry" -- I was HOOKED.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Dreamer said:


> *Layla (not unplugged!) - Eric Clapton*


  Haven't heard this in years!
it will be my theme song :wink:


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

Dreamer said:


> ACH, now I'm crying. Was that for your Dad, JC? And I like that pic of you in your avatar, yes?
> 
> So, for all of us,
> Don't remember the exact words. I'd say they're applicable here ...
> ...


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, here's a great one, and sort of rock. A classic.

*Baker Street - Gerry Rafferty*

"You used to think that it was so easy,
but you're tryin', you're tryin' now.
Just one more year and then you'll be happy,
Just one more year and then you'll be happy,

but... this is wrong... "but you're goin' you're goin' home."

Love the saxaphone. One of my favorite instruments.

Yeah, Layla, fantastic hook. All of these tunes have one fantastic hook and off they go.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, the last of my sappy sad songs ....

*TRAIN - Drops of Jupiter*





*Five For Fighting - 100 Years*





Can't find Marc Cohn's "Walking In Memphis" ...
OK, back to getting something accomplished, Lord Have Mercy.

Oh, yeah, Marvin Gaye (but this is Motown), "Mercy, Mercy Me"

I play piano and sing, so these tunes are what I play and sing, when I have the inclination. My motivation is for shite. DP makes me so self-conscious, I've lost my musical spontenaiety. I miss it. I should poke at the piano tonight.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Gee, thanks for the download Tiger, it's wicked.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Queens of the Stone Age - Regular John






I played bass in a band that supported them on three dates - they're f**kin' ace!


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

ible.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Bit of 70's progressive/fusion/krautrock stuff..

Mahavishnu Orchestra - Meeting of the spirits






Mahavishnu Orchestra - Resolution






CAN - Mushroom


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

OK Tigersuit, I go with Jethro Tull as well. Thick as a Brick, yes! :shock: We agree on two groups. There was an amazing flute player, flautist?, in Jethro Tull.

I just had to add this as The Beatles of course are amazing but to be honest, I don't know what category they really fit into, but I loved this video as well as one of my favorite Beatles songs, I had a dream about it, as I posted Madonna's "Vogue" yesterday, well here's:

*Lady Madonna - The Beatles* My dreams are completely transparent. LOL






What amazes me is I was too young for The Beatles! They are a tad before my time. When I was around 10, I had a girlfriend next door, Susie!, who was about 14 or 15. She was great. She had board games which included "Mystery Date", and she had a magic kit, and a Ouija Board, LOL. See we didn't watch TV all the time. We really played and had fun. No computer games. I like that.

Her first car was a baby blue used Mustang that must be a classic now. I was not allowed to ride in it.

I missed the whole insanity over, "Paul is the cutest, No JOHN is the cutest, NO George is to DIE for, NO RINGO is toooooo much." I didn't understand what that was all about then, LOL. Then looking at this video, of them, so young. NOW I get it.

None of this is the true rock I loved. I can't find my favorites on You Tube or you can't hear them. :?

Spring is suddenly here!
I have to go out and enjoy it with the darkest anti DR sunglasses I own.
Still want a dog. Honestly don't have the energy.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Horrorpops - Walk Like A Zombie

It's a cute song I promise.

Buddy Holly - Oh Boy

Old school! I love his ugly glasses!


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's some old skool hardcore rock from the late 60's 8)

*MC5 - Kick Out The Jams*


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

0


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> turnIntoearth said:
> 
> 
> > hardcore rock
> ...


  Hardcore is rock silly. that's like saying you'd cross squares and rectangles right?

I think it means hardcore as in very-much-so or pure right?
a little confusing though I agree. I read that and thought .... time machines?


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

Layla said:


> Tigersuit said:
> 
> 
> > turnIntoearth said:
> ...


Haha, yes to all of that. I'm not strictly speaking in genres here. I was using "hardcore" in the adjective sense, applied to the genre of Rock.

Layla basically summed it up. To me, MC5 (a bunch of stoned-ass hippies wailing on instruments to the point of destruction) constitutes very-much-so, pure Rock... just at the time that Rock was coming into its own.

Here's another example:

*Blue Cheer - Summertime Blues*


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

Stereophonics - Mr. Writer


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

Bloodhound Gang - Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo






Me and the car have something in common :mrgreen:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry if someone posted this already, but I just heard the CSI Miami theme and conked myself in the head -- partly because the show is so awful and I thought something else was coming on, but I forgot about *THE WHO*

If this isn't rock, I don't know what is

*Won't Get Fooled Again - THE WHO*

and wow, I loved the entire rock opera *Tommy*, I wonder if it still holds up. I know a lot of the music does. I love "See me, feel me, touch me, hear me ... listening to you ...."


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

If you like Tommy, you should see them playing it live on the 1970 Isle of Wight festival DVD.


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

Tone said:


> If you like Tommy, you should see them playing it live on the 1970 Isle of Wight festival DVD.


I fully agree. I have that recording in a 2 CD set. It's astonishingly good.

I saw The Who in 2000 when John Entwistle was still kicking. That was hands-down the best rock show I've ever been to. The energy was intoxicatingly tremendous....

Quite amazing to think that they've been doing it for 40 years...

*The Who at Monterey Pop, 1967:*


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Alice in chains-Rooster


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

n


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It's all about the Floyd..

Hey you:





"Don't help them to bury the light."


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

d


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

See - I'm not so sure about the Floyd, I prefer Syd Barrett's music, although I'm sure people will disagree.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

..


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

While I agree with you Tigersuit, a lot of the Floyd after _Animals_ was bloated and pretentious (not to mention self-indulgent), it doesn't take away from the quality of the songs. I feel like The Wall still had some timeless moments and some great songs... And, although the later 80's/90's stuff was more generic and pop-ish, it was ok in my opinion.

Furthermore, I think that the three major incarnations of Pink Floyd:
with Syd Barret in the 60's,
David Gilmour in the 70's, 
and the absence of Roger Waters after that
really amounts to three very different bands... not directly comparable.

I love all of it, but especially the early stuff... Syd was a genius, and a total burnout. 8) 
*Arnold Layne*




*Jugband Blues*


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

e.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Speaking of not taking things seriously,
You know you love it 

The Clash - Rock the Casbah


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

na.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

You're not much of a rebel are you? lol


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> You're not much of a rebel are you? lol


Guess not? 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

You said it. =)


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> UGGH. Hate The Clash. Hate The Ramones. Most overrated bands in history, second only to Nirvana.


 :lol: 
I'm not a beetles person myself. But I don't need to go on about how I think they're overrated. Maybe I just don't get it.
And I had to do the same Beetles medley every year on pops day in youth choir.

you just think you're too cool for the Clash since it's old, popular, and cheesy


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Layla said:


> it's old, popular, and cheesy


it's old, popular, and cheesy...? tis LaylA! :mrgreen:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Layla said:
> 
> 
> > it's old, popular, and cheesy
> ...


 :wink: hey if I'm old then so are you.
Don't worry we'll find you a nice retirement home.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

Layla said:


> :wink: hey if I'm old then so are you.
> Don't worry we'll find you a nice retirement home.


I'm old in the sense of "wisdom" not "age" :lol:

The only retirement i wish for is from DR/DP =)


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> No, I just think they're bad.


Always nice'n'blunt "bless" :lol:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> Layla said:
> 
> 
> > you just think you're too cool for the Clash since it's old, popular, and cheesy
> ...


 :lol: bad? ah no my friend. 
this is bad

and this is really bad

and worst of all

see the difference?  
makes the Clash look good huh?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

6


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> The Wall is the most bloated, pretentious, overrated piece of crap ever. There are a total of two good songs on the entire album.
> 
> Every Pink Floyd album released after Animals is bad.


 Id have to say the wall sucked as well. Hey you and comfortably numb are about the only 2 good songs on the whole album.

I think wish you were here and piper at the gates of dawn where there best 2 albums. Wish you were here is probley my favorite song of all time.

I like dark side of the moon as well. I just love how every track just flows into the next. I loved listening to that whole album with a set of headphones on after smoking a shitload of weed.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> UGGH. Hate The Clash. Hate The Ramones. Most overrated bands in history, second only to Nirvana.


 How the hell can you hate the clash? Sure alot of their later stuff sucked but london calling was a great album. I liked alot of their earlier stuff like im so bored with the usa and garageland.

I like nirvana but they are overrated. They where a good band but not as good as they where made out to be.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> For the past few days I've been spinning:
> 
> *Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magik*
> 
> Funk/rap/rock at it's finest. Such a good album. It's too bad the chilis suck so much now. They used to rule.


 Id have to say that would rank as one of my favorite albums as well. Under the bridge is one of my favorite tracks ever.

And ya they do suck now i dunno what happened to them. Although i did like californication.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

[qu


----------

